# Sinamics S120 Parameter r2199.1 Drehzahl "0" Signal



## BADMAN (23 April 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich suche einen Parameter zur Drehzahlmeldung "Drehzahl 0"

Bei dem Parameter 2199.1 bin ich fündig geworden, nur verstehe ich nicht so ganz den Hilfetext.

Hier steht "1=f- oder N- Vergleichswert erreicht/überschritten"

Vorab:
Im Parameter p2141[0] "Drehzahlschwellwert" stelle ich "0 U/min" ein

Im Parameter p2142[0] "Hysterresedrehzahl" stelle ich "3 U/min" ein 

Ich stelle mir dass folgendermaßen vor. Wenn sich die Drehzahl zwischen 0 und 3 U/min befindet müsste ich die Meldung bekommen "f- oder N- Vergleichswert erreicht" (r2199.1=1)

Aber dieser Text macht mich stutzig "erreicht/überschritten"

Ich interpretiere dass nun so, dass wenn sich die Drehzahl über 3U/min befindet ich auch ein "1" Signal im Parameter 2199.1 stehen habe.

Also schlussendlich würde in diesem Parameter ständig eine "1" stehen

Zur Zeit habe ich auch keinen Aufbau wo ich testen könnte 


Vielen Dank 

Badman


----------



## Verpolt (23 April 2010)

Hallo,

Im Parameter p2141[0] "Drehzahlschwellwert" stelle ich "0 U/min" ein

Im Parameter p2142[0] "Hysterresedrehzahl" stelle ich "3 U/min" ein


teste dann mal

Im Parameter p2141[0] "Drehzahlschwellwert" 3 U/min" 

Im Parameter p2142[0] "Hysterresedrehzahl"  0 U/min" ein


----------



## BADMAN (23 April 2010)

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort 

mit diesen beiden Parametern bin ich mir eigentlich sicher wie ich damit umzugehen habe.
Die Frage ist halt nur welches Signal der Parameter r2199.1 hat.

Denn laut dem Text würd ich sagen dass der ständig "1" Signal hat wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass dieses Sinn macht 

wie gesagt der Text lautet:

f- oder N- Vergleichswert erreicht/überschritten ????

Also wenn ich mich in der Hysterese befinde = erreicht
außerhalb der Hysterese befinde = überschritten 


dann hätte ich doch in beiden fällen eine "1" also wäre der Parameter 2199.1 immer "1" ??????


Hier noch ein Screenshot von Listenhandbuch (Funktionsplan 8010)


----------



## Verpolt (23 April 2010)

-f /-n Drehzahl/Frequenz erreicht  =1
-f /-n Drehzahl/Frequenz     höher =1

kleiner Hysterese  = 0

oder seh ich da was falsch.


----------



## Verpolt (23 April 2010)

Äh


Deine Schwellwerte sollten doch >0 sein, sonst gibts kein kleiner.


Schwellwert = 3 U/min
Drehzahl      = 10 U/min      erreicht/überschritten =1

Drehzahl      = 2 U/min       erreicht/überschritten =0


----------



## BADMAN (23 April 2010)

ja genau so sehe ich das auch 

ich dachte dieses signal kann ich für drehzahl= "0" nehmen


----------



## BADMAN (23 April 2010)

aso ok 

der Schleier lichtet sich ein wenig

Also der Parameter 2141[0] Drehzahlschwellwert muss immer >0 sein 

z. B. trage ich dort eine Schwelle von 3 U/min
und in der Hysterese auch einen Wert von 3 U/min

versteh ich dass so richtig


----------



## Verpolt (23 April 2010)

Bin mir eben nicht sicher mit der Hysterese.

leg diese auf 0 und teste erst mit dem Schwellwert.

Eventuell kann die Hysterese mit 3 U/min +/-  um den Schwellwert Ereignisse auslösen


----------



## BADMAN (23 April 2010)

Ja so sehe ich es auch. 

Ich verschalte mal die Parameter so wie wir es besprochen haben. 

Der Testaufbau wird erst so ende Mai fertig sein. Dann melde ich mich wieder und berichte wie es geklappt hat !!!

aber sau gut du hast mir viel weiter geholfen 


Viele Grüße 

BADMAN


----------



## Verpolt (23 April 2010)

Bitteschön


----------

